# East Canyon Moose



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

It looks like this unit is mostly private land. Does anyone have any experience with this area, or know how hard it is to get access to hunt?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You can get a moose by driving up top of bountiful and hunting the edges of hardscrabble CWMU or go up Farmington canyon to the top and hunt around the jacobs creek cwmu. I have seen some really nice bulls on either side as i deer hunt up there every year.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That is encouraging to hear that there is at least some public land. Thanks!


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Remember ther is two east canyon units


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

They are almost the same unit other than the Morgan summit one is a little smaller, correct?


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, the county line separates the one with the other. East canyon is both units, east canyon Morgan summit is a small unit on the east side of the unit. Has some really good Bulls and lots of private.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

So would the the regular east canyon have more access to public land?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes the regular east canyon has more public I spent a lot of time on the unit last year chasing elk and was keeping an eye out for a guy who had a tag last year he ended up getting a nice one. I got over 600 pictures of moose on my trail cam at one pond on that unit that's on public ground. I posted a few of them on here http://utahwildlife.net/forum/27-photos-video-trail-cams/95289-moose-cam.html
There are a few good ones in there.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

This is all extremely helpful! Thank you! Probably wont draw this year with my luck, but you can always dream, right?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

SidVicious said:


> It looks like this unit is mostly private land. Does anyone have any experience with this area, or know how hard it is to get access to hunt?


The Morgan side by East Canyon Dam can be accessed, but you'll need a horse to get into the good areas.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Would this be a tough unit to hunt without horses?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

SidVicious said:


> Would this be a tough unit to hunt without horses?


East Canyon WMA in Morgan(Only 1 moose here, but there are deer and elk) - Yes, unless you have a couple of weeks to get a big ole moose out. You essentially start at the bottom and hike your way up. But you would be dragging it down most of the way.

Farmington Canyon to the Morgan Side(Seen a lot more moose here) - Yes, a moose is a big critter and you would be dragging it up hill, because it is pretty much the only way out. Much of the land in the Morgan valley below the public is private.It is kind of land-locked and pretty much the only entry is going over the mountain.

As far as the other parts of the area, I don't know. I know these two would be a nightmare to haul a moose out without horses.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That's VERY good to know. I don't have access to horses, so that is very helpful in my decision making. Thank you!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

SidVicious said:


> That's VERY good to know. I don't have access to horses, so that is very helpful in my decision making. Thank you!


Without Horses I would say

Uintas (Mill Creek Area/ Whitney Reservoir)

Cache North Rich (Randolph Area)

Would be your best bets


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

If you really want the east canyon tag and horses are your only issue keeping you from that tag put in for it. I live in davis county and own 3 horses i would be happy to help you out. My horses packed two elk off of the mountain this year and are more than capable. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Sid I would help you out as well. I have plenty of packs. Draw the tag and hit me up.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

You guys are some seriously awesome people. I am truly grateful for all the advice, and offers to help. I seriously appreciate it. I think I'll try for this tag. Thank you!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

I had the East Canyon tag last year and although I had access to horses but they never came into play. We had never had a need. I also never had an issue with access. There were plenty of places to hunt and never felt pressured. It was a great hunt.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

The east canyon hunt is a great hunt. I see big mature bulls on this unit all the time. And yes all on public ground. It is a sneaky good moose tag to get


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

You also have access on the East Canyon Unit on the north side of I-80 (in Salt Lake County) up to the Morgan and Summit Co. lines. Plenty of accessible, public land there...lots of moose, but you'll have to sort through a bunch if you want a bigger one. That's half the fun of moose hunting though. If you draw the tag let us know. I'm in that unit often for elk and deer and would gladly share any info on moose sightings.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you very much! I really hope I can get it. I think I've got enough points to give me a fair shot


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The East canyon moose point creep has been steady.....

Will take a minimum of 18 points to get in the bonus round---^^^^^^^^ 
And if nothing changes , 1 in 7.5 odds to draw....

But, the way its going, would be surpised to see some 19 point guys
slide in ans steal the bonus permits....


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm in that pool, so I guess we'll see what happens. Fingers crossed


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Man, I'd love to hunt a bull on that unit (got a cow in 2000), but it's not going to happen, so have to live through other's hunts. 8)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Me too. Im in but its a long shot! Good luck SidV!


----------



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

*Drew a tag*

Hey, I just drew the east canyon Morgan summit tag oil moose and it is a little overwhelming with all the private land there. But I've heard they still pull some good ones off of the top above bountiful and Farmington. Any help would be great. I haven't been up there in a while.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats!! Ya buddy still some good bulls up there. Watched a nice one on the deer hunt up on top of Farmington on the border of the jacobs creek CWMU


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ill PM some info in a bit


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome! Very jealous! How many points if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Ill PM some info in a bit


PM sent


----------



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

SidVicious said:


> Awesome! Very jealous! How many points if you don't mind me asking?


I had 17 points


----------

